

Working in a Music product? I have your name, identity and UX right here - tank6b
http://pulxr.com

======
pedalpete
The copy on that is horribly difficult to read and comprehend. I think you're
trying to be too cool.

Don't tell me you have an awesome interface, show me something. Show me
artists that are using your service. Get me interested in their page.

Though I suspect you actually are just using this to see if there is a market
there or not. If that is the question, yes there are lots of people already
providing this service to musicians, to many to mention, and nobody really
stands out.

~~~
tank6b
Thanks for the tip in the copy text. I'll review that. Of course I'm trying to
be cool but seems I fail at the copy.

Is not a service fos artists. Is more like Amazon Cloud Player or Google Music
Service. I was working on this for a couple months. Don't want to waste what I
think is a pretty good Ux for such a service.

